# Let's say something nice about CBC for a change



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

I have defended CBC a lot in this forum since my time here, in fact it was people hating on him so much that made me decide to make an account. He's personally asked me to stop it, but I find it difficult because I know him in real life, we live in the same city. He is not like he is on the internet in real life, he's expressed to me his faults as he's done in a video explaining why he's disabled his social networking sites. He's actually making an effort, yet every time he's talked about here it's a negative way. He's clearly trying to make an effort, even if he has to remove himself from the community for a while to learn to do so. CBC has admitted his wrongs, why he's done it, the problems it's made etc etc. 

He wants to come back to the community at some point, but how is he supposed to do that when people won't even say anything nice about the fact that he doesn't feel good about his behaviour and is actually trying to change his behaviour. Even in his recent videos he's talked about how he's not the best reviewer, not the fastest speed cuber and stuff. Sounds like he's becoming more humble in his position here and losing the ego slowly. 

I know he reads here and will probably ask me to remove this post. In the meantime, why don't we say something nice about him, not negative stuff. I'm sure he's heard all the negativity before, no need in pointing it out again and again. I read that people want him to be better, so let's show him we can accept it too. Let's encourage him to want to be better, not just for him but for us too so when he comes back he might have something of a welcome back and start again. He's told me when/if he comes back he is starting fresh with everybody in a better mind frame and a good apology and if people want to continue being mean to him after that then it's their problem from then on. 

So let's say something nice about him and help encourage him, instead of making it worse and worse all the time.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2013)

I remember checking out a CBC video. It had 3/10 questions, 1/10 spam/bots, 4/10 positive and 2/10 negative.

Can't he tell by his like bar that people obviously liked his videos? I watched two ever and I disliked them (didn't click the dislike button...), but he just needs to lighten up and realise there will always be people disagreeing with him.


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2013)

Who?



Tim Major said:


> I remember checking out a CBC video. It had 3/10 questions, 1/10 spam/bots, 4/10 positive and 2/10 negative.
> 
> Can't he tell by his like bar that people obviously liked his videos? I watched two ever and I disliked them (didn't click the dislike button...), but he just needs to lighten up and realise there will always be people disagreeing with him.



You obviously know who he is, care to enlighten me (and probably a large contingent of other people like me without a clue)?


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dene said:


> Who?



CrazyBadCuber

-One day I had nothing to do and i had done 100 solves already i watched about 100 of his past videos,i had no regrets


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Nov 20, 2013)

People are mean to CBC? I'm not saying you're wrong but I definitely didn't know.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think many are mean to CBC. Personally, I respect his decision as I'm sure what he did had a great impact on his channel. He creates interesting content, quality videos, and is dedicated to his channel. The only negative thing is that he just can't tolerate the slightest bit of criticism, which is fine, but isn't quite appropriate if he wants to be active on the internet.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 20, 2013)

When it comes to him there seem to be two main groups the fanboys and the haters. Then there's a third group those neutral towards him who may or may not watch his videos. Every youtube cuber has these three group the ratio of these varies. There's also the fourth group who hasn't heard of him. Also he not the most hated. 

Due to his popularity he gets more hate. A certain percentage of people will hate any youtuber, that number varies.


One last thing at least he admitting of his faults. Unlike


Spoiler



*cough*Me*cough*Myself*cough*and*cough*pi*cough* His reaction to the 8 inch bolt was funny because it makes him look bad and is wrong asking you 11 year old fanboy nubs to flag a video you disagree with. I'm not going into his views on same-sex marriage. SO many people disagree with him on that. So many. But saying his political view is one of his faults can lead to argument due to the fact. Saying someones opinion is a fault of theirs can anger people.


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2013)

Second question:

Who cares?


----------



## LNZ (Nov 20, 2013)

Crazy Bad Cuber is passionate on cuboids and how people should have them and solve them too.

I have brought many cuboids because of his videos.

They include: 2x3x4, 4x4x6, 3x4x5, 3x3x9 and 4x4x2.

And I have been using NxNXN cubes to emulate ones I don't have (ie 2x2x6, 2x2x8, 2x2x10, 3x3x8, 1x2x5, 3x3x10, 1x4x5, etc)
so he has mad a contribution here.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 20, 2013)

I've never had any issues with the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation. They're alright by me.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dene said:


> Second question:
> 
> Who cares?



Not me?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dene said:


> Second question:
> 
> Who cares?



Ahahaha, you are in the fourth group.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 20, 2013)

Anything I have seen from CBC has been childish drama.

Apparently he makes the kind of terrible cubing videos that are lacking actual useful content?

I would be happier if he did not return.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 20, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Anything I have seen from CBC has been childish drama.
> 
> Apparently he makes the kind of terrible cubing videos that are lacking actual useful content?
> 
> I would be happier if he did not return.



group 2 Hater


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 20, 2013)

Hate is a deep and emotional dislike, I merely dislike him.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

He tried to ruin my YouTube channel because I disagreed with him, but it turned out that I didn't have a channel I cared about.

If he was this nice guy you are describing he couldn't be that much of a d***** on the internet.


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> He tried to ruin my YouTube channel because I disagreed with him, but it turned out that I didn't have a channel I cared about.
> 
> If he was this nice guy you are describing he couldn't be that much of a d***** on the internet.



and how LONG AGO did this happen to take place?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> and how LONG AGO did this happen to take place?



Irrelevant but about 9 months ago if memory serves.


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Irrelevant but about 9 months ago if memory serves.



It's not irrelevant. 9 months is a lot of time for somebody to think about their actions and behaviours. He has clearly shown that he wants to change. If you can't let it go, then it's nobody's problem but your own. You are the problem now.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 20, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> It's not irrelevant. 9 months is a lot of time for somebody to think about their actions and behaviours. He has clearly shown that he wants to change. If you can't let it go, then it's nobody's problem but your own. You are the problem now.



He has shown that he doesn't want to change by avoiding the problem, instead of facing and solving the problem. He's right, in the case of CBC, the time it happened has completely nothing to do with this.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> You are the problem now.



Really? I'm not the one who has alienated myself from the community by being an ass to anyone I felt like.

He is old enough and ugly enough to have to except the responsibility for his own actions.
We don't have to forgive him just because now he cares that lots of people dislike him.


----------



## applemobile (Nov 20, 2013)

STOP THE INTERNET; Some people dont like some guy on YouTube.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 20, 2013)

I was impressed when he decided to live healthier and stop attacking slights & perceived slights on his comment threads. I hope he can find a way to keep that commitment and not be driven crazy by the opinions of other people.

Because I am about 1000% sure sellingseals is CBC. I will say thank you for the awesome instruction and reviews. I'm a subscriber and your videos are almost always interesting and informative. Stay healthy and don't get all twisted around sock-puppeting.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> I am about 1000% sure sellingseals is CBC.



The thought had crossed my mind but only fleetingly and I don't think seals is him.
If true though this is the most pathetic thread ever created on the internet.

'Please say something nice about me, I need an ego boost'


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> If true though this is the most pathetic thread ever created on the internet.
> 
> 'Please say something nice about me, I need an ego boost'



If your motivated by praise. If you do nice work - get passionate and even work fast to post the first review - and then give it away for free/nearly free on the internet I understand why you might end up fishing for comments in an undignified way.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 20, 2013)

CBC CAN take SOME criticism. But when it is directed towards him personally or one of the comments is just really stupid, then he kinda does go ahead and retaliate. 

If it is his channel, he can be an a-hole if he wants to (In terms of the "victim's" opinion)


----------



## KongShou (Nov 20, 2013)

i tried to help him by correcting his pronunciation. He reply with:
Listen, judging by your user name your probably asian (correct me if I'm wrong) and it seems that he only people that ever care about these names are asian people. You need to understand that I'm from Canada and speak English. I do not have any kind of asian dialect and honestly just don't care either. So would you please stop caring about stupid things like this? Thanks.

This also summaries the whole situation


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 20, 2013)

i have so similar personality to him. he can relate to me in so many ways and he has influenced my thoughts of life, just by the topic he covered in an average of 12 video called what my tattoos mean. he is an amazing person for quitting drugs and completely turning his life around. he can be a _silly person_ sometimes, but i still fully respect him.
when he returns to the community he should be less controversial, and be more positive to other peoples views.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 20, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i tried to help him by correcting his pronunciation. He reply with:
> Listen, judging by your user name your probably asian (correct me if I'm wrong) and it seems that he only people that ever care about these names are asian people. You need to understand that I'm from Canada and speak English. I do not have any kind of asian dialect and honestly just don't care either. So would you please stop caring about stupid things like this? Thanks.



Any particular reason you're not showing us what you had written? No time to do the necessary censoring?


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i tried to help him by correcting his pronunciation. He reply with:
> Listen, judging by your user name your probably asian (correct me if I'm wrong) and it seems that he only people that ever care about these names are asian people. You need to understand that I'm from Canada and speak English. I do not have any kind of asian dialect and honestly just don't care either. So would you please stop caring about stupid things like this? Thanks.
> 
> This also summaries the whole situation



I honestly don't see anything wrong with telling him how to pronounce things, but I also don't see anything wrong with his response. He has a good point, he's from Canada, not asia. You can't expect him to care about learning the proper pronunciation for everything in the world. I don't think his response was rude at all. I think that you are holding onto a grudge in a really immature way. You're holding onto it because he doesn't want to learn how you speak? That's a bit selfish on your part. Also, I just realized that you must have kept what he had said somewhere, as he has disabled viewing on all comments. So you kept what he said just to try and make him look bad with it some day? That's pretty sad.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Any particular reason you're not showing us what you had written?



cant find it

cos: Comments are disabled for this video.



sellingseals said:


> I honestly don't see anything wrong with telling him how to pronounce things, but I also don't see anything wrong with his response. He has a good point, he's from Canada, not asia. You can't expect him to care about learning the proper pronunciation for everything in the world. I don't think his response was rude at all. I think that you are holding onto a grudge in a really immature way. You're holding onto it because he doesn't want to learn how you speak? That's a bit selfish on your part. Also, I just realized that you must have kept what he had said somewhere, as he has disabled viewing on all comments. So you kept what he said just to try and make him look bad with it some day? That's pretty sad.



There is a thing called YouTube inbox

Also he pronounced it hideously wrong. I was merely trying to help by correcting him. Its like two syllables. Fang and Shi. Im not asking him to learn Chinese or anything.

He could have just said something like ok sorry for pronouncing it wrong, i will make an effort to get it right. 
How was his response not rude? At least show some respect. Instead of saying he just doesn't care.


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Really? I'm not the one who has alienated myself from the community by being an ass to anyone I felt like.
> 
> He is old enough and ugly enough to have to except the responsibility for his own actions.
> We don't have to forgive him just because now he cares that lots of people dislike him.



Yes, you are a playing a major part in this by continuing it. I don't see CBC continuing it. Nobody ever said you have to forgive him, but when you speak about how he used to be mean, yet you are still being mean, you are now a hypocrite and you are the problem. I think maybe you are too immature to see this. He's admitted his wrong doing. It actually looks like CBC is a lot more mature about this than you are now.


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

KongShou said:


> cant find it
> 
> cos: Comments are disabled for this video.
> 
> ...



Well at least he had the decency to say that in private, instead of in public. Not usually his thing. How is his response to you rude, and why do you resent him for it? Do you really expect everybody to care how you want them to pronounce a word? Considering some of the things CBC has said to people, he was being very polite about it.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 20, 2013)

Let's take back everything good we said about CBC and ban him.

I'll be serving free hater-aid while we watch this awful drama. Man who can't take any criticism sockpuppeting against the people who have had the audacity to occasionally attempt to inform him of something he just can't/won't get. 

P.S. Admins don't censor me like you did in the SS 10x10 thread - ban the sockpuppet.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> No time to do the necessary censoring?



Oh I'm the one doing censoring. 

Comments are disabled for this video.



sellingseals said:


> Well at least he had the decency to say that in private, instead of in public. Not usually his thing. How is his response to you rude, and why do you resent him for it? Do you really expect everybody to care how you want them to pronounce a word? Considering some of the things CBC has said to people, he was being very polite about it.



this is public btw, it is inbox as if in someone has replied to your comment.

If this is polite for you then I would hate to see what is rude.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> Yes, you are a playing a major part in this by continuing it. I don't see CBC continuing it. Nobody ever said you have to forgive him, but when you speak about how he used to be mean, yet you are still being mean, you are now a hypocrite and you are the problem. I think maybe you are too immature to see this. He's admitted his wrong doing. It actually looks like CBC is a lot more mature about this than you are now.



You are the one continuing it by starting this thread.
Mean how? By recalling events? You have an interesting definition of mean.
Hypocritical by being mean by recalling events? 
I never claimed to be mature nor want to be. I am however getting old quickly and have a lot of responsibility in my life.
He admitted he has done wrong? Really?
I assume I need to watch all of his videos to know this. That is one place people he has wronged will not find it.
I never called him immature and I'm not sure why you are bringing it up.

I do know that when events occurred between us every single time he posted he insulted me because he had nothing else to fall back on.
Chris Harrison and myself never did.
We didn't need to, he was deforming his character beautifully on his own and when he finally realised he deleted all of his comments.

If you are wondering, yes I have saved them or more accurately not deleted them since they were all emailed to be just before he deleted them.

What was the point of this thread again?


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, CBC just sent me this via Skype

"Please, for the last time, quit defending me on the SSF. It does absolutely no good. People either love me or hate me. Making a thread like that does nothing because the people that hate me will use it to hate me as you can see they are, and the people that like me tend to not say anything in that forum because they don't want to get attacked by the people that hate me. The fact is, there are very few people that dislike me, and a lot of people that like me. Because bad things bother us and good things don't, we as human beings dwell on the bad things. This is why it can seem there are a lot of haters out there when it's the same people saying the same stuff over and over again simply because they can't let go of the resentment. Now that I've left the community, I feel nothing towards these people. I'm very neutral now. If these people that dislike me don't think they have a part in it, and it's not their fault, they are wrong. Their part in it is having the resentment, and their fault is holding onto it. There is nothing anybody can do to help them with it accept themselves. If they choose to live in resentment, that's nobody's problem but theirs. So when you defend me on that forum, it does nothing but feed the trolls. Most people are able to let go of resentment and understand their roles in it, but there are those without the mental capacity to do that. It's not their fault, it's just not their time. Obviously, as you can see, there are those out there who enjoy keeping their resentments going, so don't feed them ok? 

That being said, if you are going to share this in that thread, I would publicly like to say to these people that I am truly sorry for how I've acted. I'm sure at some point on your lives you have acted wrongly as well and finally had the humility to admit it and stop. It was a peaceful feeling to finally understand that you're part in it was done wasn't it? That's how I'm feeling. I'm done with it, I leave it to the rest of you to worry about. If you feel the need to continue attacking me after I have apologized and admitted my wrong doing, I hope it makes you feel better. If you need to attack me in order for you to get over it, go ahead. Like the OP said, it's not my problem anymore, it's yours. I completely agree with him on this. 

As far as my social media is concerned, I've decided that I'm never coming back. I will never re-open my Facebook or my YouTube comment section. It is much more peaceful this way. I have much more time to do relevant things in my life, and don't have to deal with these people that continue to attack me either. I've heard every bad thing and every good thing about me countless amounts of times, heard every question possible countless amounts of times. I have literally heard the same things over and over again for months and months with very little new content to read. Same compliments, same insults, same questions... boring. There really is no need for me to come back, even if everybody magically liked me and "praised" me as people say. 

In all honesty, and I know it sounds egotistical, I'm going to continue building my channel to the #1 spot, keep earning my YouTube money, keep getting free stuff and prototypes and review them before anybody else which seems to anger some people, and just overall keep enjoying all the benefits that all the hard work I've put in over the last couple of years or so, because I can and I've earned it. I'm going to keep doing this, and not have to worry about anything. In fact, aside from talking to people through YouTube and Skype, THIS is the very last thing you will ever see the BIG BAD CRAZYBADCUBER write. Enjoy =)

Now if this post has made you angry in any way, please, feel free to resent me for this too, continue to run around telling people how stupid and mean I am. All that happens when people do that is they advertise my name. That is literally ALL the haters have ever done to me, is advertise my name. No wonder I got so far ahead, I have a group of people doing part of the work for me and I honestly, sincerely THANK them for it"


----------

